# Best place on female body to get a tattoo?



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a small one on top of my foot. I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

feets good, shoulder, neck, hip.

All I would avoid is lower back for tramp stamp reasons, and crotch area.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

shoulder blade


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

People have already dissed me for my answer for this(lower back) lol....but I'll state my second choice, something like those stars tattoo Rihanna has on her upper back. Just don't get one on your shoulder! I don't find that sexy.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

lower back all the way


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Wrist. In general, I like how tattoos look there be it on a man or woman.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Hip


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

On your side. Like this -










hnnngg


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> On your side. Like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. Tattoos look so beautiful on women.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always liked seeing tattoos on the forearm for whatever reason. I worked with a lady that I think had a tattoo on her forearm, but I don't remember.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Around the belly button/upper pelvic area and off to one side. So you can get a glimpse of it when she wears low rise jeans. I think that is incredibly sexy.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If you're absolutely gonna do it, I have no advice for you. I'm just gonna say it's a terrible idea. I've seen too many beautiful women with tattoos that did nothing by detract from their natural attractiveness. I know once someone has decided to do this, they're rarely deterred but that's my two cents.

On the other hand, I think tattoos are always hideous.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Legendary said:


> Do not do neck. Looks horrible, do not do lower back either. Leg is fine, upper back to the left or right is also fine.


let me revise my post, back of the neck. Nothing wrong with that surely?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> On your side. Like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another vote for this, I guess. Never been too into tattoos, but she wears it pretty damn well. :b


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I think wrist tattoos are really nice looking, if I were to ever get one it'd be on my wrist. I'd chicken out though because it looks like it would be very painful to get lol.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Lower back, lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The forehead.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't why but I've never really found tattoos on girls to be attractive. It hides all that beautiful skin and just messes up your figure imo... idk how to explain. If it had to be anywhere, I'd say lower leg though.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The only places on a woman's body I find tattoos unflattering is the upper arm, outside forearm, maybe the shoulders. Around the thighs would look strange too, although I don't think I've ever seen that. But it all depends on the style, of course. As long as it accentuates her femininity and figure, it's all good.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

My sister has a small butterfly behind her ear. It looks pretty cool, plus she can cover it with her hair when she has a job interview.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> On your side. Like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Toppington said:


> Another vote for this, I guess. Never been too into tattoos, but she wears it pretty damn well. :b


 

Really? This is just awful! She looks like a human motorcycle! And not in a good way!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The side is nice (like the above photo) and I like lower back even though people call it a tramp stamp. I wouldn't do wrist or forearm cause you can't hide it. The ones on the stomach, chest, and neck look pretty bad in my opinion.

Shoulder/shoulder blade or hip could be good too. I like these:


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> If you're absolutely gonna do it, I have no advice for you. I'm just gonna say it's a terrible idea. I've seen too many beautiful women with tattoos that did nothing by detract from their natural attractiveness. I know once someone has decided to do this, they're rarely deterred but that's my two cents.
> 
> On the other hand, I think tattoos are always hideous.


Would it change your mind if my tattoo said "Picklenose"?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Wrist. In general, I like how tattoos look there be it on a man or woman.


The wrist is a definite possibility!



shadowmask said:


> On your side. Like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that little star? That's about the size I'm going to get. 



shadowmask said:


> The only places on a woman's body I find tattoos unflattering is the upper arm, outside forearm, maybe the shoulders. Around the thighs would look strange too, although I don't think I've ever seen that. But it all depends on the style, of course. As long as it accentuates her femininity and figure, it's all good.


I saw a girl with a huge tattoo on the front of her thigh. It was weird looking.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Really? This is just awful! She looks like a human motorcycle! And not in a good way!


:stu I'm a teenager. Most of my likes and dislikes make next to no sense. I'm honestly not usually for them though, so I do find it pretty weird that I'd like something like that. I wonder if I'd feel the same had she kept her pants buttoned. :b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> Would it change your mind if my tattoo said "Picklenose"?


 Once upon a time, there was a porn star I liked a lot (I know but bear with me). I liked her specifically because she didn't look much like a stereotypical porn star. She looked "wholesome" to put it another way.

One lovely day, she showed up in a scene with tattoos all over her legs. I love legs so I was devastated. OK. Not devastated. I managed to move on. But it just seemed like such a shame. She had such nice legs. I couldn't fathom why anyone would do that. I don't even know what the tattoos were. I just remember the scenario.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I would like to get a tattoo on my lower back before my butt. I have a few ideas on what I want.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I love wrist tattoos and would love to get one, but they're visible and can hurt employment 

I plan on getting one on my upper back, in part to cover up an ugly birthmark.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I love the simple tattoos. don't like words though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Arms, thighs, stomach, upper chest, anywhere really


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

meeps said:


> I love the simple tattoos. don't like words though.


 OK. This one looks exactly like a picture of an earring stamped on the skin. And it's right there where an earring would be. So why not just buy an earring that looks like that and you can change it when you're tired of it?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Head, shoulders, knees and toes.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It's largely preference I guess? One person might say tattoos look tacky in one place, but nice in this place, vice versa. Personally I think they look rank on the calf or thigh, or breast. I have one on each shoulder. No doubt other individuals think they look tacky there. 

Generally it's considered good practice not to go overboard on your first one. The top of the foot is not obvious or over eccentric either.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Forearm, wrist, upper back, neck.

I don't like looking at feet >_<


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> OK. This one looks exactly like a picture of an earring stamped on the skin. And it's right there where an earring would be. So why not just buy an earring that looks like that and you can change it when you're tired of it?


I assume the idea is that she isn't going to get tired of it, so the tattoo is saving her some hassle.

As someone who's never had any tattoos or piercings, I don't get why so many people are turned off by tattoos but are completely okay with everyone punching holes in their ears and noses. If I had to choose between a small tattoo behind my ear and a lifetime of dangling earrings, I would probably choose the tattoo, because at least that won't catch on anything rip my lobes off. Lobes flying everywhere. Horrifying.

To OP, I think you should get it wherever you're most comfortable having it (extraordinarily helpful, I know). The top of your foot sounds good. If I were ever going to get a tattoo, I'd probably get it on my armpit since I so rarely get to express anything other than stress with that particular neighborhood of bodily real estate.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> I love wrist tattoos and would love to get one, but they're visible and can hurt employment


You could probably cover it by wearing a watch if the tattoo was small enough.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Alexa said:


> I assume the idea is that she isn't going to get tired of it, so the tattoo is saving her some hassle.


 I take it you've never changed your mind about something ten years later?



> As someone who's never had any tattoos or piercings, I don't get why so many people are turned off by tattoos but are completely okay with everyone punching holes in their ears and noses. If I had to choose between a small tattoo behind my ear and a lifetime of dangling earrings, I would probably choose the tattoo, because at least that won't catch on anything rip my lobes off.


 Well, actually, nose rings are not that appealing either. I'm kind of ambivalent on earrings. But at least if you get tired of wearing them you can take them out and only have a pinhole mark to tell the tale.

It's not just that I'm turned off by tattoos. I am but that's kind of beside the point. I don't see any harm in making sure people think before they do something like this. There is a lot of uncertainty with something like a tattoo. The only thing that is certain is if they change their mind for any reason, it is not likely going to be easy or cheap to undo it. Maybe future advances in technology will make it easier and cheaper but I wouldn't count on it.

Basically, you have to consider even a small tattoo as permanent.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

picklenose said:


> i take it you've never changed your mind about something ten years later?
> 
> Well, actually, nose rings are not that appealing either. I'm kind of ambivalent on earrings. But at least if you get tired of wearing them you can take them out and only have a pinhole mark to tell the tale.
> 
> ...


OMG What they're permanent?!!?!??!?!!??!??


----------

